# Removing old formica



## Jacob (3 Jul 2018)

A client wants to put new formica on some old school/office furniture. There's a lot of it. 
Is removing it a practical proposition or perhaps just stick new on top of the old?


----------



## Woody2Shoes (3 Jul 2018)

I suppose it depends on the glue that's been used and the quality of the substrate - if the glue is heat-sensitive (I guess you could try with a heat gun or an old smoothing iron somewhere less obtrusive) and the substrate doesn't degrade with heat, then maybe take it off. If all the formica is sound and well-attached, or can be made so, then contact adhesive is probably the best thing for sticking the new gear over the old. I've found in the past that edges are by far the most difficult bits to get right (I try and avoid them by using wood edging). Cheers, W2S


----------



## Lons (3 Jul 2018)

I removed some from an old table years ago Jacob. Used a heat gun and a scrap handsaw with the teeth ground off to separate it from the table. Came off easily but the residue contact adhesive was a pita to clean off.

If the existing laminate is sound the you shouldn't have an issue sticking new on top, don't know if you'd need to key it first though.

Bob

EDIT. Woody beat me to it.


----------



## deema (3 Jul 2018)

Bi Jacob,
I’ve also removed Formica before using a little heat, I was doing it to salvage enough to make repairs on other items where it needed to match. If they want to replace the Formica I would replace the whole top. It will I’m sure be both cheaper and ensure that you have a good solid glue bond. 

I’ve found that old school tops seem to be Formica on top of chipboard or similar. By the time you’ve removed the top the substrate won’t be worth keeping anyway. If you try gluing on top you will need to key the surface and inevitably there will be bits of the old Formica that’s loose and needs attention. When it starts lifting you will get a call back!


----------



## Jacob (3 Jul 2018)

Thanks for suggestions.
Sounds like whole new top is the way. Save a lot of messing about and probably a better job in the end.


----------



## johnnyb (4 Jul 2018)

While renovating a bungalow i found a whole wall decorated with different size different pattern Formica squares. All sixties patterns. Very cool. It was a pipper to remove though! 
I'm guessing it was a thing as to accumulate so many different patterns would be difficult.


----------

